# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Palhaço preto e branco ou xanthurus?

## Alfredo R Deus

Isto foi-me vendido pela Aquaplante como Amphiprion xanthurus. Na altura comprei 2 que vieram de avião, mas mesmo assim 1 chegou morto e outro levou várias semanas a ter a bexiga natatória normal. Entretanto, recuperou - Desculpem a qualidade das fotos:





Ora os xanthurus são uma variedade de clarkii não é? Fiz uma busca no google e só encontrei 2 imagens:

 

Alguém pode ajudar na identificação? Pra escolher a companhia pra ele, era bom saber exactamente quem ele é.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Alfredo.
Eu penso que esse palhaço é um Ocellaris preto dos mais raros ,mas podes comprar um normal cor de laranja também faz casal com esses pretos.
O Ricardo Rodrigues aqui do forum tem um casal assim. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado!  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Oi Alfredo.
> Eu penso que esse palhaço é um Ocellaris preto dos mais raros ,mas podes comprar um normal cor de laranja também faz casal com esses pretos.
> O Ricardo Rodrigues aqui do forum tem um casal assim. 
> 
> Um abraço Rogério.


Olá,

Exacto, foi o que eu já tinha referido ao Alfredo (http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...3&postcount=55)
...esse peixe para mim parece ser um _A.Ocellaris_ preto.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado. O meu problema era falta de informação na net sobre o xanthurus e os palhaços pretos que eu tinha visto não tinham o focinho laranja.

Foi a Monica Nunes que me mostrou a seguinte foto que me fez suspeitar que o peixe estava mal classificado:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

A partir de que idade ou tamanho é que um ocellaris preto muda de sexo, vivendo sozinho? 

De qualquer das formas o melhor é tentar arranjar 1 mais pequeno do que ele, não?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A partir de que idade ou tamanho é que um ocellaris preto muda de sexo, vivendo sozinho? 
> 
> De qualquer das formas o melhor é tentar arranjar 1 mais pequeno do que ele, não?


Tenho ideia que se viver sozinho não muda de sexo mantendo-se como macho! É  sempre bom manter pelo menos 3 para que um vire fêmea.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Diogo.
Penso que estás errado na tua ideia. :yb668: 

Porque no reino dos peixes palhaços quem manda é as femeas e por isso os machos são mais pequenos que as femeas ao contrario de muitos outros peixes.
O palhaço do Alfredo  :SbSourire2:  é já uma femea feita porque não teve de lutar com outras para mudar de sexo sendo a unica no aquario é a dominante.

Nota: todos os palhaços quando nascem são machos ,o seu objectivo na vida é mudar de sexo.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Obrigado a ambos.

O guião do Nemo está cheio de oportunidades perdidas:

- "Sabes filho, quando eu conheci a tua mãe ela era um rapaz muito jeitoso" - isto na versão do Pedro Almodovar.

Bom, o meu palhaço ainda é uma meia leca de peixe, tem 2 meses neste aquário e se tiver 3 cms é muito.

Vejam lá o meu raciocínio...

Se arranjar outro muito novinho das duas, uma... ou melhor, quatro:

- O actual já é femea e o novinho fica mesmo pra macho;
- O actual já é femea e o novinho porque é aguerrido consegue se transformar em femea também (isto pode acontecer?) e uma mata a outra se não forem tomadas providências;
- O actual ainda é macho e eles depois entendem-se pra ver quem é que usa as saias;
- O actual ainda é macho e eles depois não se entendem.

De qualquer forma parece-me melhor do que tentar arranjar um maior.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Porque no reino dos peixes palhaços quem manda é as femeas


Das melhores afirmações dos últimos anos  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

E achas que é diferente no reino dos humanos ?  :yb665:

----------


## Manuel Faria

olha que não, olha que não  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

mas há excepcçôes claro :SbOk5:

----------


## Luciano Alexandre

na minha casa até os meus filhos mandam mais do que eu. :yb620:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Hoje introduzi 2 pequenos ocellaris normais no aquário. Estava à espera que a agressividade fosse distribuida para melhorar as hipóteses de compatibilidade.

Mas como devo interpretar este comportamento estranho após 2 horas de convivio? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7RE1uQkodc

Isto está se encaminhando pra que resultado? Ainda há possibilidade de pancadaria do ocellaris preto com os pequenos? Podem os pequenos se marimbar pro grande e formarem um par, uma vez que são semelhantes?

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Obrigado a ambos.
> 
> 
> Se arranjar outro muito novinho das duas, uma... ou melhor, quatro:
> 
> - O actual já é femea e o novinho fica mesmo pra macho;
> - O actual já é femea e o novinho porque é aguerrido consegue se transformar em femea também (isto pode acontecer?) e uma mata a outra se não forem tomadas providências;
> - O actual ainda é macho e eles depois entendem-se pra ver quem é que usa as saias;
> - O actual ainda é macho e eles depois não se entendem.
> ...


Qualquer das hipóteses são válidas, já tive casais de femeas escalares que inclusivamente punham ovos.

No mesmo aquário um casal de ocellaris e no canto oposto um com dois machos.

É a natureza com a interferência humana tudo pode acontecer.

Quanto ao comportamento do filme, os dois mais pequenos devem ter sido comprados juntos, se tu tivesses um amigo e fosses metido numa casa com um tipo desconhecido, não te mantinhas do lado dele para criarem o vosso território?

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Pra quem é novato nestas andanças, custa a descolar os olhos do aquário  :Smile: 

Realmente eles andam todos juntos (e quando digo juntos é mesmo com contacto fisico), sem mostras de agressividade pra já, mas noto uma maior proximidade do maior dos ocellaris normais em relação ao ocellaris preto que já tinha.

Eles podem formar um trio ou com o tempo forma-se um casal e o outro é afastado?

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Pra quem é novato nestas andanças, custa a descolar os olhos do aquário 
> 
> Realmente eles andam todos juntos (e quando digo juntos é mesmo com contacto fisico), sem mostras de agressividade pra já, mas noto uma maior proximidade do maior do ocellaris normais em relação ao ocellaris preto que já tinha.
> 
> Eles podem formar um trio ou com o tempo forma-se um casal e o outro é afastado?


Em princípio se formarem um casal o outro vai para o desterro, custa muito eu mantive um trio durante anos e metia dó.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Se isso acontecer, dou o que sobrou.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Nota: todos os palhaços quando nascem são machos ,o seu objectivo na vida é mudar de sexo.


Todos os palhaços quando nascem sao sexualmente imaturos. Agora baseado nos sinais do ambiente e sendo fisicamente maturos {12-24 meses} ou vao continuar sexualmente imaturos dependendo do ambiente ou vao mudar para machos ou femeas. Quando se tornarem femeas nunca mais podem mudar o sexo.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Roberto: 

Não sabia dessa. Pensava que todos os palhaços eram machos à nascença, o que é diferente de não ter sexo definido. E uma femea pode passar imediatamente de sexo indeterminado pra femea e não chega a haver uma mudança de sexo? Ou será que isto deve ser interpretado como "todos os palhaços nascem com sexo masculino mas não sexualmente activos"?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> E uma femea pode passar imediatamente de sexo indeterminado pra femea e não chega a haver uma mudança de sexo?


Por exemplo se adicionares um Palhaço juvenil ao teu aqua e permanecer sozinho quando maduro se tornara femea quando fizer esta mudanca nunca mais vai mudar. Agora se adicionares 3 palhacos juvenis um vai se tornar femea e os outros dois ou permanecerao sexualmente imaturos ou se tornarao machos. Agora se a femea no grupo morrer um dos machos se tornara femea. Quando fizerem a mudanca seja de imaturo para macho ou macho para femea nao podem voltar para tras.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ok, obrigado Roberto, percebido. 

Mas é uma pena que não possam manter a longo prazo a relação que têm agora.

----------

